# quattro coilover install diy?



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

Does anyone have a good link for a TT quattro coilover install write up? I googled it and im getting really crappy ones, I have a limited time to do the install but would like a good reference, I also dont wanna be in the middle of it and run around lookin for parts while the car is in the air, thanks in advance!


----------



## KN78 (Feb 2, 2010)

http://noahlh.com/car/coilover_howto/ 

not the same car but same idea


----------



## Late__Apex (Dec 2, 2007)

Here's a couple of tips. 
Before trying to push down the spindle to remove the strut make sure both sides of the sway bar are detached and remove the bolt for the rear control arm bushing. This will allow the control arm to move more freely. 

If you happen to have a 1/4" driver set, a flat screwdriver blade (mounted in the ratchet) can replace the spindle spreader tool. Just get it between the sides and turn it to its widest point. You need about 7mm of gap in the spindle so measure your available blades.


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks guys Ill post pics when done!


----------



## TTC2k5 (May 23, 2008)

http://public.fotki.com/TTQ2K2/tt-suspension-build/


My suspension build DIYs above may help as process for struts/springs is nearly identical. See other helpful links in strut album.

cheers


----------



## TavoG (Dec 3, 2009)

thanks I have limited time and this is going to save me tons of time, better than sitting there busting my knuckles for no reason  but im pretty excited its gona be sick


----------

